# Motorschutzschalter nach FU ?



## docauto (8 August 2010)

Hallo

habe mal eine Frage zu FU (Siemens Micromaster 420). Brauche ich einen Motorschutzschalter nach dem FU zum Motor. Laut Anleitung hat der Micromaster einen Kurzschluss und Überlastschutz.

Zweite Frage:
Schaltet ihr in die Zuleitung zum FU noch ein Netzschütz ?

Grüße doc Auto


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2010)

Erste Frage : Nein... einen Motorschutzschalter hinter dem FU brauchst du nicht. Der FU und ggf. ein Thermofühler übernehmen den Motorschutz

Zweite Frage : Je nach Anwendungsfall macht ein Schütz vor dem FU Sinn. Grundsätzlich muss aber kein Schütz vorgesehen werden.


----------



## DirSch (8 August 2010)

Einen Motorschutzschalter brauchst du nicht. Die passende Absicherung vor dem FU kannst du der Dokumentation entnehmen.

Ein (oder mehrere) Netzschütz(e) verbaut man wenn es die Sicherheitskategorie vorschreibt, oder wenn der Antrieb nur selten gebraucht wird. Bei einem "Dauerläufer" ist es überflüssig, und bei einem Antrieb der sehr oft ein- und ausgeschaltet wird belastet es den Vorladewiderstand/Gleichrichter übermässig. Wenn ein Motor z.B. einmal pro Stunde für 5 min läuft macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn, da dann der Zwischenkreis nicht dauerhaft geladen bleibt (was durch Symmetrier- / Entladewiderstände immer mit Verlusten verbunden ist).

Unabhängig von jeder Logik ist es aber meist vom Kunden bzw. dessen "Standard" abhängig ob ein Hauptschütz eingebaut wird.

Grüsse, Dirk


----------

